# Termite traps



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Termites are a great and healthful food source for poison frogs and others. traps are easy to build (if I can do it....!) and interesting to operate. Enjoy: The Red-Eyed Treefrog - Notes on Captive Care and Natural History | That Reptile Blog

Best, Frank


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sure I'm stupid, but I don't see the termite part.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

No..I am! Sorry, doing too much at once, I'll add correct link now, thx for the heads up, Frank


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Sorry, wrong link for Termite trap article, see below*

Link to termite article

Building a Termite Trap


Sorry, best, Frank


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

I may have to give this a shot. Thanks


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

yumyow said:


> I may have to give this a shot. Thanks


Thanks, glad you enjoyed. Very worthwhile..key is finding a colony in a situation that allows for trapping. Fallen logs in wooded areas, parks prove best for me, but there are other options. Pl keep me posted, best, Frank


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to trap termites, but I stopped because of potential pesticides. Termicides are slow acting poisons.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rain_Frog said:


> I used to trap termites, but I stopped because of potential pesticides. Termicides are slow acting poisons.


Hello,

Thanks for your interest.

Indeed, care must be taken as to trapping site, i.e. near homes or businesses. However, in decades of trapping in wooded areas of the Bronx Zoo, and woodlots near but not adjacent to homes elsewhere, I've had no problems. All deceased animals at the zoo were subject to necropsy, and "unusual" deaths or series of deaths were investigated with special care.

Best to err on the side of caution, of course, and to rely upon your knowledge of the area where you reside.

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in a wooded area and Ihave a big lot. I am thinking of doing this, but am concerned if the pesticides we spray our house with would effect the termites further away from the house since I plan on harvesting them about 100ft away from teh house. Is that a safe distance?


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Bokfan1 said:


> I live in a wooded area and Ihave a big lot. I am thinking of doing this, but am concerned if the pesticides we spray our house with would effect the termites further away from the house since I plan on harvesting them about 100ft away from teh house. Is that a safe distance?


Hi,

Unfortunately, there isn't much in the way of specific info re this. One introduced species (see here: Formosan Subterranean Termite) may forage up to 300 feet from the base colony, but local species seem not to wander so far. Termite-specific pesticides that are pumped into the ground could conceivably be a problem, although not at that distance, in all likelihood, but I do not believe typical garden or household chemicals would be a concern.

Sorry I could not be more specific, best, Frank


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

I have to say this is very.helpful as I recently started using termites for my thumbnails and they love them

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

